# Orkut Quick Scrap Tool - JavaScript for Opera n FF



## anilmail17 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have created a new user Javascript for Opera users, this script will add  a Scrap Tool above scrapping Text box. This will allow you to format text, create links and  insert smiley in few clicks. Here are some screenshots of Quick Scrap Tool

*anilsoni.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/scs1.JPG

*anilsoni.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/scs2.JPG

Right click and select save targert as... to download scrapTools.js.

FireFox user need to download a GreaseMOnkey extension to use such scripts.


----------



## redhat (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey! Thanks 
The script is working well! But cant we have more emoticons??
Thanks afterall


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 24, 2007)

Seems to be nice
what todo after downloading the javascript


----------



## redhat (Mar 24, 2007)

Once you download the javascript file, save it in a folder, say in "C:\Javascripts". Now open Opera browser, Go To "Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced" select Contents, make sure Javascript is enabled, click on "Javascript Options" and in the Text Box for use "User Javascripts", select the folder path with the javascript files, in this case "C:\Javascripts". Now go to Orkut.com, n select scrapbook, and see the new toolbar above the scrapbook text editor! 
---
@anilmail17 : can you please make this tool work even when posting replies to topics in orkut? Ie, this toolbar should also feature when we are giving a reply to atopic on Orkut!
Thanks for this Script dude, it rocks!


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks


----------



## redhat (Mar 24, 2007)

U're welcome!


----------



## anilmail17 (Mar 24, 2007)

@redhat 
Thnx for your suggestion, i have created a another user javascript for you. now this time i m giving you a complete package of three javascript of mine

```
orkutfriendrequest.user.js - friend request hider
cmmquickscraptool.user.js  for community
quickscraptool.js for scrapbook
```
UserJS.zip
They might not work in FF and IE because i have not tested these scripts on IE n FF but i am sure that these scripts are working well in opera9


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Mar 24, 2007)

gr8 , really appreciated


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks, i was searching orkut related java scripts for opera for quite some time.


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 27, 2007)

thanx...its nice...but orkut is blocked is here...so not usefull for me


----------



## anilmail17 (Mar 27, 2007)

luckypayal said:
			
		

> thanx...its nice...but orkut is blocked is here...so not usefull for me


@luckypayal 
it seems that u r in some college where orkut is blocked. Why dont u try www.kproxy.com and then i think u will be able to get access to orkut.


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool I will try it.


----------



## peprmint (Apr 24, 2007)

well @luckypayal.
u can stil access orkut even if it is blocked.
try *www.orkut.com
and try images3.orkut.com 

happy orkutting!!


----------

